# Kontraktformular erstellen welches Daten an Email verschickt



## Timo Rickert (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo !

 Ich möchte ein Kontaktformular erstellen welches die eingegebenen Daten an eine Email-Adresse schickt. Kann man das mit html machen ? Wie haben einen Webserver bei der Telekom, der kann auch mat php arbeiten, also wenn es mit html nicht geht kann ich es auch mit php realisieren (über Quellcode wäre ich echt dankbar). Aber müssen noch andere Sachen auf dem Server hinterlegt sein, wie z. B. ein Mail-Client ? Was benötigt man alles ?

 Gruß Timo Rickert


----------



## hpvw (21. Januar 2005)

Mit html: jein, auf jeden Fall nicht schön für den User
Mit PHP: Link, die wesentlich bessere Variante. Du  brauchst keinen Client, sondern einen Server, der sollte aber von der Telekom entsprechend eingerichtet sein.


----------



## redlama (21. Januar 2005)

Moin!

Also das Formular geht eindeutig über HTML. Bsp.: Wenn Du ein Formular mit einem Eingabefeld mit dem Namen "NAME" hast
	
	
	



```
<form name="Form" action="senden.php" method="post">
  <input type="text" name="NAME">
  <input type="submit" name"senden" value="senden">
</form>
```
dann kannst Du den dort eingegebenen Text (oder was auch immer) in der PHP Datei "senden.php" so abrufen:$_POST["NAME"];
Und das ganze versendest Du dann mit der Funktion mail().
Soviel erstmal als Denkanstoß.

redlama


----------



## hpvw (21. Januar 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also das Formular geht eindeutig über HTML.


Ich dachte dabei an "nur HTML". Mein jein habe ich geschrieben da es absolut unschön ist, mit action="mailto:...." zu arbeiten.
Also, das Formular geht logischerweise über HTML, aber das senden nur bedingt, da ist es ratsamer, ein bisschen PHP zu schreiben (oder sich fertigen Code über google zu suchen).

@redlama
Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt keine unnötigen Missverständnisse in Deine Antwort interpretiert, ich wollte nur nochmal klarer ausdrücken, was ich meinte, falls dies falsch angekommen sein sollte. Und vielleicht verwirrt der letzte Satz mehr, als er klarstellt   

Gruß hpvw


----------



## redlama (21. Januar 2005)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @redlama
> Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt keine unnötigen Missverständnisse in Deine Antwort interpretiert, ich wollte nur nochmal klarer ausdrücken, was ich meinte, falls dies falsch angekommen sein sollte. Und vielleicht verwirrt der letzte Satz mehr, als er klarstellt
> 
> Gruß hpvw


Ne ne, alles bestens!
Ich habe das ja auch nicht auf Deinen Beitrag bezogen, sondern nur auf das Problem von Timo geantwortet.
Ich wollte Deine Antwort wenn dann nur unterstreichen und schon mit einem kleinen Beispiel versehen.
Also falls Du Dich irgendwie geärgert oder Dir auf den Schlips getreten fühlst, durch das, was ich vorhin geschrieben habe, dann war das nicht meine Absicht und es tut mir Leid!

redlama -Ende


----------

